# Godfrey and VanDrunen Reply to Garcia



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 1, 2007)

Links and context on the HB.

rsc


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 1, 2007)

link was broken for me


----------



## Poimen (Dec 1, 2007)

The _OS_ article is available here:

Ordained Servant


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 1, 2007)

try THIS LINK


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry, squarespace re-named the link without asking me.

The original link is corrected.

rsc


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you Dr. Clark. I have obtained Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry and am reading it now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for that review Dr. Clark. Very useful.

There are some questions that arise from that review but I'll save them for another time.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for that review. It was very helpful in clarifying the issues.


----------

